# Ralink 5370 USB WIFI dongle can't connect.[SOLVED]

## Martux

Hi guys!

Have bought the above mentioned USB wifi dongle but having issues.

My system is all ~amd64, all packages up to date. Using networkmanager for the connections.

My kernel config is exactly as suggested here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-953924-start-0.html

Also the firmware is being loaded.

Networkmanager is showing as connected for a short moment, but then switches to offline soon after.

Here is what the syslog says. Any suggestions appreciated!

```

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'My Network Totoro' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'proto' value 'WPA RSN'

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jul 13 01:33:34 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.501082] wlan0: authenticate with bc:05:43:94:91:2a

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.525033] wlan0: send auth to bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 1/3)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.526698] wlan0: authenticated

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.527656] wlan0: associate with bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 1/3)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.532933] wlan0: RX AssocResp from bc:05:43:94:91:2a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.539669] wlan0: associated

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.539729] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543184] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543191] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543196] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543199] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543202] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543205] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.543209] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'My Network Totoro'.

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: client_start: assertion `priv->client_type != 0' failed

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Marking connection 'My Network Totoro' invalid.

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for connection 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.553520] wlan0: deauthenticating from bc:05:43:94:91:2a by local choice (reason=3)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.589231] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591425] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591428] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591430] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591431] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591433] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591434] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:35 aumakua kernel: [  219.591435] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.218971] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 0 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.218983] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 1 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.218991] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 2 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.218998] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 3 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219005] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 4 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219012] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 5 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219017] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 6 in queue 0

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219059] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219213] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219314] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219435] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219563] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219688] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:40 aumakua kernel: [  224.219840] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'My Network Totoro' has security, but secrets are required.

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'My Network Totoro' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: added 'proto' value 'WPA RSN'

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jul 13 01:33:52 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> scanning

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.464025] wlan0: authenticate with bc:05:43:94:91:2a

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.487926] wlan0: send auth to bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 1/3)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.589625] wlan0: send auth to bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 2/3)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.591401] wlan0: authenticated

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.592646] wlan0: associate with bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 1/3)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.597947] wlan0: RX AssocResp from bc:05:43:94:91:2a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.605028] wlan0: associated

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.605087] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608525] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608532] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608536] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608540] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608543] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608546] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.608549] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> 4-way handshake

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'My Network Totoro'.

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: client_start: assertion `priv->client_type != 0' failed

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Marking connection 'My Network Totoro' invalid.

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for connection 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.621337] wlan0: deauthenticating from bc:05:43:94:91:2a by local choice (reason=3)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua NetworkManager[3063]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.659516] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660470] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660472] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660473] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660475] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660476] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660477] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 13 01:33:53 aumakua kernel: [  237.660478] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

```

----------

## DONAHUE

do you have dhcpcd in a runlevel? 

```
rc-update show
```

do you have any /etc/init.d/net.interface name files other than net.lo?

```
 ls -l  /etc/init.d/net.*
```

if any answer is yes, get rid of them.

when you get the failure is dhcpcd running?  

```
rc-status

dhcpcd wlan0
```

----------

## Martux

Hello!

The failure was without dhcpcd. Enabling it doesn't make much difference, only that the networkmanager applet in KDE switches on/off several times.

There are no more interfaces under /etc/init.d. Only "net" which seems to be auto-generated by Networkmanager.

----------

## DONAHUE

do you use networkmanagement or nm-applet to configure the network?

you have emerged wpa_supplicant and it is not in a run level? wpa_supplicant should be using the nl80211 driver though this nic will work with wext if wext kernel support is enabled.

you should have /etc/init.d/net.lo 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-928808-start-0.html may help

what kernel version are you on? 

```
uname -a
```

----------

## Martux

Thanks for your input. I tried all the solutions from the above given thread. None fixed it for me. 

First, I removed everything from /etc/init.d and cleared the runlevels. Only Networkmanager running.

After that gave no success, I manually started dhcpcd and restarted Networmanager again. Still nothing.

Below is what dmesg shows:

```

Jul 14 11:16:04 aumakua NetworkManager[3072]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jul 14 11:16:05 aumakua /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[3041]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

Jul 14 11:16:40 aumakua acpid: client 2594[0:0] has disconnected

Jul 14 11:16:41 aumakua acpid: client connected from 2594[0:0]

Jul 14 11:16:41 aumakua acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul 14 11:16:47 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: version 6.0.2 starting

Jul 14 11:16:47 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: dummy0: soliciting a DHCP lease

Jul 14 11:16:47 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

Jul 14 11:17:17 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: timed out

Jul 14 11:17:17 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

Jul 14 11:17:25 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: timed out

Jul 14 11:17:25 aumakua dhcpcd[3118]: forked to background, child pid 3157

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3072]: <info> caught signal 15, shutting down normally.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3072]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> unmanaged (reason 'removed') [30 10 36]

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3072]: <info> (wlan0): cleaning up...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3072]: <info> (wlan0): taking down device.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3072]: <info> exiting (success)

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.8.2) is starting...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> WEXT support is enabled

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua dbus[2308]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua dbus[2308]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initializing!

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: management mode: managed

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Hostname updated to: aumakua

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Initialzation complete!

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Loaded plugin ifnet: (C) 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation, Inc. To report bugs please use bugs.gentoo.org with [networkmanager] or [qiaomuf] prefix.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (-1275050432) ... get_connections.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: (-1275050432) connections count: 0

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    keyfile: parsing My Network Totoro ... 

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    keyfile:     read connection 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: Connection failed to verify: (unknown)

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    keyfile:     error: invalid or missing connection property '(null)/connection setting not found'

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> rfkill0: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-9/3-9:1.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver rt2800usb)

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> WiFi hardware radio set enabled

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> No usable DHCP client found! DHCP configurations will fail.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): using nl80211 for WiFi device control

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports Access Point (AP) mode

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'rt2800usb' ifindex: 3)

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): preparing device.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2]

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/dummy0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/dummy0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> /sys/devices/virtual/net/lo: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> ModemManager available in the bus

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0) supports 4 scan SSIDs

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> Trying to remove a non-existant call id.

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: ready -> disconnected

Jul 14 11:17:29 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0) supports 4 scan SSIDs

Jul 14 11:17:31 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: disconnected -> inactive

Jul 14 11:17:32 aumakua /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[3163]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): access point 'My Network Totoro' has security, but secrets are required.

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> need-auth (reason 'none') [50 60 0]

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: need-auth -> prepare (reason 'none') [60 40 0]

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'My Network Totoro' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Jul 14 11:17:43 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: inactive -> scanning

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.211499] wlan0: authenticate with bc:05:43:94:91:2a

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.214428] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 14 in queue 0

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.214436] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 14 in queue 0

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.214448] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 15 in queue 0

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.214453] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 0 in queue 0

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.234226] wlan0: send auth to bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 1/3)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: scanning -> authenticating

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.235806] wlan0: authenticated

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.236587] wlan0: associate with bc:05:43:94:91:2a (try 1/3)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.240070] wlan0: RX AssocResp from bc:05:43:94:91:2a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=2)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.240198] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone_entry_check: Debug - TX status report missed for queue 0 entry 1

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.240275] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone_entry_check: Debug - TX status report missed for queue 0 entry 2

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.240357] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.240435] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.240529] phy0 -> rt2800usb_txdone: Warning - Got TX status for an empty queue 0, dropping

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: authenticating -> associating

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.243396] wlan0: associated

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.243470] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: DE

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246931] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: DE

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246937] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246941] cfg80211:   (2400000 KHz - 2483500 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246945] cfg80211:   (5150000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246948] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5350000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246951] cfg80211:   (5470000 KHz - 5725000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2698 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.246954] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 65880000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 4000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associating -> associated

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: associated -> 4-way handshake

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.350850] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 0 in queue 2

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.350858] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 0 in queue 2

Jul 14 11:17:45 aumakua kernel: [  166.350860] phy0 -> rt2800usb_entry_txstatus_timeout: Warning - TX status timeout for entry 0 in queue 2

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua dhcpcd[3157]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: 4-way handshake -> completed

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network 'My Network Totoro'.

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: client_start: assertion `priv->client_type != 0' failed

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for connection 'My Network Totoro'

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.262113] wlan0: deauthenticating from bc:05:43:94:91:2a by local choice (reason=3)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua dhcpcd[3157]: wlan0: soliciting an IPv6 router

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua dhcpcd[3157]: ipv6rs_start: ipv6rs_open: Address family not supported by protocol

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua dhcpcd[3157]: wlan0: carrier lost

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state: completed -> disconnected

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.283665] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua NetworkManager[3192]: <warn> Connection disconnected (reason -3)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284826] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284828] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284829] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284830] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284830] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284831] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

Jul 14 11:17:46 aumakua kernel: [  167.284832] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

```

----------

## beizhuchun

It's maybe due to networkmanager bug. After update networkmanager, my eht and wlan both failed to connect. The messages as following:

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <info> (enp2s0): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: client_start: assertion `priv->client_type != 0' failed

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <info> (enp2s0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <info> Marking connection 'Wired connection 1' invalid.

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <warn> Activation (enp2s0) failed for connection 'Wired connection 1'

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <info> Activation (enp2s0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <info> (enp2s0): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Jul 14 17:43:53 msi-gt60 NetworkManager[3589]: <info> (enp2s0): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

and I found :

Unknown keys: sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_frto_response: have no such file or dir

sysctl: cannot stat /proc/sys/net/core/wmen_max: have no such file or dir

druing boot.

----------

## Martux

So, what did you do? I am on latest ~amd64 version (on Windows right now, so I can't check the version).

Did any version proof to work for you?

----------

## Martux

Btw. I am on gentoo-sources-3.9.8

----------

## beizhuchun

I just added "=net-misc/dhcpcd-6.0.2" into /etc/portage/package.mask, and emerge -uDN world. It's work fine for me

----------

## Martux

Nah, sh**. Doesn'T work for me either  :Sad: 

I emerged dhcpcd-5.9.9.7-r1 but still the same.

Even if I stop Networkmanager completely and start up wpa_supplicant, I can't configure it in the gui. The network and adapter fields are just empty, scanning doesn't show up anything either.

ifconfig shows wlan0 there.

I tried it with sysreccd and there it connects flawless... Whew!

----------

## DONAHUE

Just installed network manager for my ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter and it is working beautifully with gentoo-sources 3.8.13 and 3.10.0.

if you have wired internet connectivity when gentoo is booted, boot gentoo. If no connectivity, boot install cd/usb, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot.

```
emerge wgetpaste usbutils

dmesg | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/conf.d/net

ls -l /init.d | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /etc/rc.conf

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

rc-update show | wgetpaste

wgetpaste /lib/firmware

emerge --info | wgetpaste 

lsusb | wgetpaste

emerge -s networkmanager nm-applet | wgetpaste
```

 post the urls returned

----------

## Evilguru

Since updating my wired ~AMD64 system yesterday I have been experiencing the same issues.

```

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Auto-activating connection 'Wired connection 1'.

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) starting connection 'Wired connection 1'

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> (eth1): device state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> (eth1): device state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> (eth1): device state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: client_start: assertion `priv->client_type != 0' failed

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> (eth1): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'dhcp-start-failed') [70 120 15]

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <warn> Activation (eth1) failed for connection 'Wired connection 1'

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> Activation (eth1) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> (eth1): device state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none') [120 30 0]

Jul 15 20:24:39 localhost NetworkManager[18454]: <info> (eth1): deactivating device (reason 'none') [0]

```

Given that I have made no other changes to my system (other than updating) and that I have a relatively simple configuration I am going to put this down to a bug.  I am unsure in which package, however.  But, manually su'ing to root and running dhcpcd eth1 gets me connected.

Regards, Freddie.

----------

## DONAHUE

have a suspicion based on experiences recently that things have been "fixed" so that only one up interface can exist at a time. ifplugd or netplug sometimes resolve the problem. stopping one interface and restarting the other sometimes resolves the problem.

----------

## Martux

Guys, thanks for your effort. What DONAHUE suggests:

I don't really have the time right now troubleshooting my new box. I just copied over my old core i7 installation from my laptop over to the haswell-beast, did some kernel tweaking and an emerge -e @world, and see, it works. This network issue is giving me grey hairs. So far my Linux-experience with this brand new device has been ugly:

Sabayon: no mouse and keyboard. Kubuntu doesn't boot. MY favorite, Gentoo: this issue. Sysrescd works pretty good, but is not what I want to install by any means.

dhcpcd wlan0 only gives this erros (with or without networkmanager running):

```

dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd[5474]: version 6.0.2 starting

dhcpcd[5474]: wlan0: up_interface: Operation not possible due to RF-kill

dhcpcd[5474]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[5474]: timed out

dhcpcd[5474]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[5474]: timed out

dhcpcd[5474]: exited

```

----------

## spysz

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> have a suspicion based on experiences recently that things have been "fixed" so that only one up interface can exist at a time. ifplugd or netplug sometimes resolve the problem. stopping one interface and restarting the other sometimes resolves the problem.

 

Hi,

I have the same problem. 

```
Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> rfkill2: found WiFi radio killswitch (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill2) (driver iwlwifi)

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> WiFi hardware radio set disabled

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <warn> No usable DHCP client found! DHCP configurations will fail.

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> WiFi disabled by radio killswitch; disabled by state file

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <warn> failed to allocate link cache: (-10) Operation not supported

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e1000e' ifindex: 2)

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna NetworkManager[26741]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna kernel: NetworkManager[26741]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fff2952c138 error 14 in NetworkManager[400000+ff000]

Jul 15 22:40:56 cessna /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[26719]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

```

```

Jul 15 22:30:59 cessna /etc/init.d/NetworkManager[23463]: WARNING: NetworkManager has started, but is inactive

Jul 15 22:31:02 cessna dbus[23458]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' (using servicehelper)

Jul 15 22:31:02 cessna dbus[23458]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

```

Anyone? Has anyone know where is the problem!?

Regards,

Simon

----------

## MarmaladeSky

Could you post your /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ?

----------

## Martux

Topic is solved. It had nothing to do with a misconfiguration but was a Networkmanager bug. Latest version fixed it. Thanks to all participants!

----------

